

How Facebook can take over the Internet (part 1) - omergetrel
http://omergertel.com/2010/03/07/facebook-is-going-to-be-the-next-big-thing-again/

======
rubidium
The linked article (especially "the more I use any one service the more power
it has over my digital life") provided me the motivation to crystallize some
thoughts about Facebook Connect:

Premise 1: With Facebook Connect, a business--the primary interest of which is
to keep making money--is in charge of your online identity.

Premise 2: In real life, you are (mostly[1]) in charge of what you look like,
where you go, what information you reveal, etc.

Premise 3: Premise 2 is correct unless you're working for a business, in which
you agree by contract to devote certain amounts of time to certain activities
and agree to give up some privacy (e.g. email and phone use).

Claim: Facebook wants you to work for them. In fact, you are whenever you use
their products and services. You are making them money in exchange for your
time and effort. You also gain access to things that only Facebook provides.

I want an internet where each user controls all their appearance, connections,
suggestions, etc... just like I do in the rest of life. OpenID seems to be a
better solution, in my opinion, then letting Facebook be in charge. That said,
I realize many online users nowadays don't even realize the value they
willingly hand over to Facebook to manage, and many are happy to do so because
it lets them be socially connected with minimal hassle. What we need is a
revolt against FB connect and it's Google Buzz kin. A declaration of making a
better internet, for the people, by the people, with personal identity
controlled by each individual.

\--

[1]assuming you're not famous and the media is following you, or living in an
oppressive country that monitors your every move.

------
wrinklz
>You must have Javascript enabled to view this site.

My loss...

~~~
omergertel
My fault. Fixed it.

